# FR: un peu de / peu de



## giannid

Could someone please help.  Are these both correct?

_J'ai un peu de livres en français.  J'en ai deux.  
J'ai peu de livres en français.  J'en ai deux._

It was an exercise to choose between _un peu de_ or _peu de_.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## mikey27

_J'ai un peu de livres en français. *J'ai quelques livres en français. *J'en ai deux. 

J'ai peu de livres en français.  J'en ai deux._


----------



## giannid

Mikey, thanks for your response.  I thought it should have been _J'ai peu de livres_, but the  answer in the back of the book said it was supposed to be the other.


----------



## Drechuin

_J'ai un peu de livres..._ doesn't work very well with countable quantities (like books). So we use _J'ai quelques livres..._


----------



## kangurek07

Bonjour!!
I'm having a bit of trouble understanding the difference between "un peu de" and "peu de" in French.  Can somebody please explain with some examples?

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## mec_américain

Much like English, little vs. a little

Il y a peu de lait dans le frigo->There's little milk in the fridge.  (It's almost gone).
Il y a un peu de lait dans le frigo->There's a little milk in the fridge. (It's not all gone).

We have little hope (so we give up).  Nous avons peu d'espoir.
We have a little hope (so we won't give up yet).  Nous avons un peu d'espoir.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Chaque jour je pose la fameuse question à mes élèves : _Quel temps fait-il ? _Ils me disent des phrases comme : _Il y a beaucoup de nuages dans le ciel. _Est-ce que le contraire est : _Il y a peu de nuages...? _Ou bien est-il possible de dire : _Il y a un peu de nuages...? _Les deux phrase sont-elles correctes ? Si oui, quelle est la différence entre elles ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dancer15

Peu de nuages means that there are almost no clouds in the sky. Un peu de nuages means that there are some clouds, not alot, but enough. Sorry if this makes no sence, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Charlie Parker

That makes perfect sense to me Dancer. It seems that both are possible according to a Google search. My students also say : _Il y a quelques nuages..._


----------



## jann

_Il y a peu de nuages..._  = there are few clouds in the sky

I am sorry to disagree, but I don't see how _Il y a *un* peu de nuage*s*  _could be grammatical. That would be like saying "There are a bit of clouds"... obviously that doesn't work.  _Un peu de_ needs to be followed by something uncountable (a little sugar, a bit of trouble, etc).  Clouds are countable... clearly indicated by the fact that _nuages _is plural.

If you want to say "there are *a* few clouds" then that's _il y a quelques nuages..._

And if you want to say "there's a bit of cloud" then that could be _il y a un peu de nuage_ (in the singular).

Other google instances, however numerous they may be (and however debatable the value of google counts may be), are almost certainly incorrect.  Putting the s on the end of _nuages_ when it doesn't belong there is an easy typo, and especially because it doesn't change the pronunciation.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Charlie Parker

That make good sense to me jann. I had a feeling that _un peu _was wrong. Although, I think one could say : _Aujourd'hui, il y a très peu de nuages dans le ciel._


----------



## jann

Charlie Parker said:


> Although, I think one could say : _Aujourd'hui, il y a très peu de nuages dans le ciel._


You can absolutely say that.  It means "there are very few clouds."  

But there's no "although" about it because there is nothing contradictory about the correctness of this sentence compared to the (in)correctness of the other sentences we've been discussing.  In the grammatical sense, this is built on the same model as the version without _très_, the one I marked with a green check in my post above.


----------



## pointvirgule

jann said:


> I am sorry to disagree, but I don't see how _Il y a *un* peu de nuage*s*  _could be grammatical. That would be like saying "There are a bit of clouds"... obviously that doesn't work.


It's not that unusual in Canada to hear _un peu de_ for a small quantity of countable things: _un peu de nuages, un peu de sous, un peu de bonbons. _Charlie might have picked it up from Franco-Ontarian pupils, maybe. 

Je conviens qu'il est plus correct de dire _quelques_ et que _un peu de nuages_ est régional et familier.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pointvirgule. Si je m'abuse, c'est dans le guide d'enseignant pour la méthode que j'utilise que j'ai appris ça. En général, la méthode privilégie des expressions et mots québécois, par exemple _tomber en amour _au lieu de _tomber amoureux, soulier _au lieu de _chaussure._


----------



## pointvirgule

Ah ben voilà l'explication.


----------



## janpol

_Aujourd'hui, il y a très peu de nuages dans le ciel._
_ dans le ciel" ne me semble pas indispensable : a-t-on jamais vu des nuages ailleurs que dans le ciel ?_


----------



## Nicomon

jann said:


> And if you want to say "there's a bit of cloud" then that could be _il y a un peu de nuage_ (in the singular).


 There, I personally would say : _c'est un peu nuageux. _

It would never occur to me to write_ un peu de nuage_ in the singular... possibly because I'm used to hearing/saying _un peu de nuage*s *_to mean _quelques nuages / un petit nombre de nuages._ I doubt very much, however, that all google results with an *s *are typos. 

Je ne suis pas portée par contre à dire _il_ _y a (très) peu de nuages_. Je dis plutôt : _il n'y a pas beaucoup / presque pas de nuages. _

@janpol : il y a les nuages de fumée ou de moustiques, ou encore le nuage de lait qu'on met dans le café.  
Blague à part, je pense comme toi que_ dans le ciel_ n'est pas indispensable, dans ce contexte.


----------



## Mauricet

Contrairement à l'anglais _cloud_ qui peut être dénombrable ou non, le français _nuage_ est uniquement dénombrable. On ne devrait donc pas dire _il y a du nuage_, sauf figure de rhétorique (comme on dirait par exemple _il y a du flic en pagaille dans cette manif_ au lieu de _il y a de nombreux policiers dans cette manifestation_). Donc pas non plus _Il y a un peu de nuage_ (même si google en donne 468 ...).

Au Québec, il semble que _un peu de_ s'emploie pour des dénombrables aussi bien que pour des non dénombrables. Ça ne se fait guère en France, pour l'instant. Donc _*un peu de nuages_ nous semble bizarre ...


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Dans mon usage personnel (mais est-ce juste un idioloecte?), "un peu de (n)" signifie "une _petite _quantité de" (n), et "peu de (n)" signifie "une quantité de (n) _inférieure à ce à quoi on pourrait s'attendre_", peu importe que (n) soit dénombrable ou non. Je constate d'ailleurs que la "dénombrabilité" des noms est beaucoup moins pertinente dans la grammaire française que dans la grammaire anglaise: much/many = beaucoup ; less/fewer = moins ; what (n) /what a (n)! = quel (n) !, etc.

En tout cas, cette question m'a fait réfléchir sur les influences diverses que mon  français a subies depuis ma naissance. Je suis né en France, mais j'ai  passé les 27 dernières années (en gros la seconde moitié de ma vie) au  Canada, en contact quotidien avec des Anglophones et des Francophones d'origines diverses. Je n'ai a bsolument pas été choqué par  "un peu de nuages" quand je l'ai lu dans le message de Charlie, et je me  suis même demandé pourquoi Jann le trouvait incorrect. Je suis porté à dire, comme  Point-Virgule, "un peu de sous", "un peu de bonbons", etc., mais je me  demande si c'est un usage que j'ai acquis au Canada sur le tard ou si ça se disait  aussi dans mon coin de France quand j'y habitais.


----------



## jann

Nicomon said:


> There, I personally would say : _c'est un peu nuageux. _
> It would never occur to me to write_ un peu de nuage_ in the singular...


 Sorry if I wasn't clear!  I didn't mean to say that this was my preferred translation of "It's a bit cloudy"!!  I was just looking for a syntax where I might possibly be able to justify the singular.  And saying "there's a bit of cloud" is really very strange in English too... unless, perhaps, you're commenting on the weather, e.g., "Wow, what a beautiful fall day! Not a cloud in the sky! ... No, my mistake, there's a (tiny) bit/wisp of cloud over there..."


Mauricet said:


> On ne devrait donc pas dire _il y a du nuage_, sauf figure de rhétorique (comme on dirait par exemple _il y a du flic en pagaille dans cette manif_


And that is indeed exactly the kind of usage I had in mind.  (I remember a friend making a wry comment about a campsite: "il y a du fourmis"...) 

Sorry for the confusion; I really should have explained my thinking more completely.


----------



## Nicomon

Changeons les nuages en pâtes ou en légumes...

_Vous reprendrez bien un peu de pâtes? / Je reprendrais bien un peu de légumes..._ Ça vous choque?
Diriez-vous _quelques pâtes/légumes_? Moi, pas. *Voir ici*

Un peu de pâtes / légumes = une petite portion de pâtes/légumes
Un peu de nuages = une petite quantité/un petit nombre de nuages

Évidemment, on peut dire _*des* pâtes/légumes_, comme on peut dire_ *des *nuages_ mais là, on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'une petite ou d'une grande quantité.

En présumant que ce pluriel est correct pour les pâtes et les légumes... pourquoi ce serait incorrect pour les nuages? 

Cela dit, la règle générale, que j'ai copiée de *cette source* est la suivante : 





> Pour les petites quantités, on utilisera « a few » et « a little » ou « few » et « little ». Mais quelle est la différence ? « a few + dénombrable au pluriel » et « a little + indénombrable » sont respectivement les équivalents de « quelques » et « un peu de ».
> Exemple 1 : « *A few* bottles of wine. » (_*Quelques* bouteilles de vin._)
> Exemple 2 : « *A little* wine. » (_*Un peu de* vin._)


Lu 





> *Remarque :* En anglais parlé, on emploie plutôt _not many_ au lieu de _few_, et _not much_ au lieu de_ little_.


 Ce qui revient à ce que j'ai écrit plus haut... _pas beaucoup. _


----------



## Maître Capello

L'exemple des aliments est une exception. En effet, on utilise souvent _un peu de_ pour ce que l'on met dans son assiette, les pâtes ou les légumes pouvant être dans ce cas associés à une masse indistincte, donc à un nom non comptable.

Grevisse dit ceci (_Le Bon Usage_, § 626, a, 1º, 14e éd.):


> Au contraire de _peu_, _un peu  de_ et ses var. _un petit peu de_  et _un très petit peu de_ sont rarement suivis d’un pluriel : à _un peu de jours_ on préfère _quelques jours_. Cependant, avec certains  noms usités uniquement ou surtout au plur., _un peu_ est normal : _Si vous aviez un peu de *lettres *et d’esprit_ (E. Rostand, _Cyr._,  I, 4). — _Vous devriez prendre un peu de *vacances*. Je reprendrais volontiers un peu de  *nouilles*, un peu de *rillettes*._


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, MC. Le bon usage est sur ma liste au père Noël. 

Disons donc que pour un Québécois, les nuages font partie de cette catégorie :
[...] certains noms usités uniquement ou surtout au plur., _un peu_ est normal.  

Le ciel est tout bleu 
Il n'y a pas un (seul) nuage 
Il n'y a presque pas de nuages / il y a très peu de nuages
Il y a (seulement/à peine) quelques nuages
Il y a un peu de nuages... mais pas beaucoup
C'est un peu nuageux... mais pas trop

Par contre, je ne dirais jamais... _un peu de jours.  _


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Nicomon said:


> Disons donc que pour un Québécois, les nuages font partie de cette catégorie :
> [...] certains noms usités uniquement ou surtout au plur., _un peu_ est normal.



Ça me semble en effet beaucoup plus cohérent que de considérer comme une exception uniquement ce qu'on met dans son assiette.



> Par contre, je ne dirais jamais... _un peu de jours.  _


Moi non plus, et je pense que c'est plutôt de ce côté qu'il faut chercher ce qui fait obstacle à un usage généralisé de "un peu de". Il faudrait étudier un large corpus pour vérifier ce que j'avance, mais je pense que "jour" fait partie d'une catégorie de mots qui n'admettent ni "un peu de" ni "beaucoup de". Parmi ces mots semblent figurer: mètre, kilo, litre, etc. autrement dit, les noms qui servent d'unité de mesure, et de ce fait sont non seulement dénombrables mais presque toujours introduits par un nombre. À vérifier, bien sûr.


----------



## gpuri

So if the sentence is: "on perd du poids so on mange peu de desserts." 

Does this mean:
 "one loses weight if one eats *a *few desserts" or
"one loses weight if one eats few desserts"
"Few" can also mean "little"
SO is the above correct? Or are there more than one option when including "*un*" to make it "un peu de"


----------



## jann

_on perd du poids si on mange peu de desserts_ = "one loses weight if one eats few desserts" 

_*Un* peu de + singular_ measures something that can't be counted:  A little (bit of) milk, a little (bit of) cake, a little sleep/fun/etc.  

_Peu de + __singular_ means that you have "little" or "not much" of that uncountable thing.  For example, _il a peu de patience_ = he has little patience = he is impatient.

_Peu de + plural_ means that you have "few" or "not many" of that countable thing.  For example, _il regarde peu de films étrangers_ = He watches few foreign films = He doesn't watch many foreign movies.

I think it is safe to say that you will NEVER translate "*a* few" with _*un* peu_.  Take a look. 

Compare:

_on perd du poids si on mange (seulement) quelques desserts_ 
= one loses weight if one eats (only) a few desserts
(The dietary accuracy of this statement is questionable, although I suppose if you cut back from eating many desserts to just a few then it would help you to lose weight.)

_on perd du poids si on mange peu de dessert_ 
= _one loses weight if one eats little dessert = ...if one doesn't eat much dessert
(Dessert without an S is not countable)


----------

